

The Ultimate Productivity Blog - TamDenholm
http://productiveblog.tumblr.com/

======
jschuur
Some blog. No updates in over a year! I need a lot more tips on how to be
productive than that. Maybe a few productivity app reviews and a guest
editorial by Leo Babauta.

Plus why were there no comments allowed? How am I supposed to write lengthy,
carefully thought out responses?

And not even any funny videos like Merlin Mann has. I bet this is just a
slacker, who thinks productivity means having a funny idea once and then
ignoring it.

Anyway, I'm outta here. My Lifehacker RSS subscription has 346 unread items.

------
ludicast
That's great. I was doing work, checked google reader ("just for a minute"),
followed the YC link, and then resolved to buckle down and get some work done.

After I post here of course...

------
brianwillis
But thinking about doing work is easier than actually doing it - and as an
added bonus I get to feel productive.

------
vyrotek
I was disappointed to learn there was no RSS feed.

How will I add this to my reader to remind me to stop wasting time?

